# Wacom Graphire 2

## kybber

I'm having some problems setting up my Graphire on the USB-port. I've compiled the kernel with USB/HID support as explained in all the faq's for the Wacom, but it still won't work. 

Here's an excerpt from my XF86Config:

---

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier      "pen1"

       Driver          "wacom"

       Option          "Type"                  "stylus"

       Option          "USB"                   "on"

       Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/event0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier      "eraser1"

       Driver          "wacom"

       Option          "Type"                  "eraser"

       Option          "USB"                   "on"

       Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/event0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier      "cursor1"

       Driver          "wacom"

       Option          "Type"                  "cursor"

       Option          "USB"                   "on"

       Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/event0"

EndSection

---

The error message in the log (/var/log/XFree86.0.log) is:

---

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event0

        No such file or directory.

Error opening /dev/input/event0 : No such file or directory

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event0

        No such file or directory.

Error opening /dev/input/event0 : Resource temporarily unavailable

---

Has anyone gotten a Wacom device to work with Gentoo 1.2? Any tips?

----------

## gandhi

did u make sure that /dev/input/event0 is a node?

from the error it seems it doesnt exist

try

mknod /dev/input/event0 c 13 63

that will make a usb node, i had to do it to get my mouse working.

----------

## kybber

You're right: There wasn't even a file called /dev/input/event0. So I made it using 

mknod /dev/input/event0 c 13 64

(slightly modified your suggestion according to /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt)

However, it still won't work. :Crying or Very sad:  The errormessage is slightly different:

---

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event0

        No such device.

Error opening /dev/input/event0 : Success

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event0

        No such device.

Error opening /dev/input/event0 : Success

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event0

        No such device.

Error opening /dev/input/event0 : Success

---

How it can possibly combine 'error' and 'success' in one statement is beyond me!  :Wink: 

Anything else I should try to get this working?

----------

## zaphf

If you're using devfs the device file should get written as the driver loads for the device.

Two places to check.. /proc/bus/usb/devices is a file which should display all the usb devices that are recognized by the controller. You need to have kernel support for that however.  An easier method is just to plug it in when you're booted into gentoo and then type "dmesg". The tail end of that file should state that a new usb device was detected and if it found a driver for the beast. 

I believe the issue is with your kernel however. I don't think the wacom tablets are supported with just the HID module. There's special kernel support for the tablets under the USB options. (USB Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support) Let me know how it works. I've been thinking about replacing my old serial tablet for awhile now.

----------

## kybber

Thank you ever so much for replying! I was starting to think that this thread was dead, but you gave me a hint that turned out to solve the problem I was having when you said that devfs should provide a device-file upon driver load. 

So what I did was I removed the driver and modprobed it again, doing an ls /dev/input inbetween. The file it produced was /dev/input/mouse0, and not .../event0. After some fiddling about, this turned out to be the result of me compiling and using the module mousedev instead of evdev. Doing a cat /dev/input/mouse0 and moving the pen revealed that some information was definitely being recorded by the laptop, but changing the device in XF86Config from .../event0 to .../mouse0 didn't work. So I recompiled the kernel using evdev instead of mousedev and now everything works nicely!

So, the kernel settings I use to get a USB Graphire 2 (and probably other Wacom tablets) working are:

Input core support

-> Input core support (M)

-> Event Interface support (M)

USB support

-> Support for USB (Y)

-> Preliminary USB device filesystem (Y)

-> UHCI (Y)

-> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support (M)

----> HID input layer support (Y)

-> Wacom Intuos/Graphire support (M)

Then add the following to /etc/modules.autoload:

evdev

wacom

Now I just need to figure out how to use it with Gimp  :Smile: 

----------

## piol

easy, look at the Gimp's XInput feature, it shall take ya from there

----------

